
Categories: From Zero to Infinity - jsprogrammer
http://inference-review.com/article/categories-from-zero-to-infinity
======
mrcactu5
have javascript programmers latched on the Category Theory idea in any way? I
know that Functional Programmers have been that a long time ago

~~~
jsprogrammer
Promises bring somewhat easy to use monads. Functions are first class and with
ES2016? get a pretty slick syntax°.

JavaScript is written in a functional style by Functional Programmers, so the
ideas are definitely out there in the community.

°(which combines nicely with object/array destructuring and shorthand object
creation)

